# Temp Guage install



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

So after reading the how to here, and picking up all the fittings i got home and they were the wrong size. The How-To calls for 1" T and hose barbs, but they are the same size as the OD. I've got an 06 650 SRA, can anyone tell me what size fittings i need? I just don't wanna drain my coolant and cut the hoses before i know for sure what i need, i'm assuming it's probably 3/4"?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Copied from the How to article.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1413

------------------------
The Side adapters to hook up the radiator hose. I know our hose is 3/4" ID but this particular adapter fits perfectly even though it says it's 1". might be the MPT? *i dont know what MPT is..*









(1) - 1" x 1" x 3/4" reducing T (labeled #1 in below)
(2) - 1" x 1" MPT x Barb male adapter (labeled #2 in pic below)
(1) - 3/4" to ½" bushing (labled #3 in pic below)

Using everything above, I put together this T.
Teflon tape needs to be applied to all threads!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I ended up having too use 1X1X1 T with the 1 X 1/2" bushing for the guage and 1 X 3/4 barbed out the ends cause like ya said 1" is too big, I couldn't get the hose on em. 3/4" is even tight but works good cause once ya got it on, its on hard.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

I used a 3/4x3/4x1/2 reducing T in brass with 3/4 barbed fittings


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Mine worked just like the "how to" called for. I didn't need the reducing bushing on mine. My kit came with 3 bushing's and 1 of them was a 3/4". The 1" barbed x MPT fit my rad hose just fine. Maybe the 650's have smaller radiator lines. Not sure why that would be though...


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I ordered this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220471388411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Because I want to use an electric gauge on my 08. Will it work?


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just measured my rad hoses and they measure 1" OD, so it should work. Guess I'll see when it gets here.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

DRZfour00 said:


> I just measured my rad hoses and they measure 1" OD, so it should work. Guess I'll see when it gets here.


Nope. Your hose is 3/4" Inside Diameter, which will not stretch to go over the 1" outside diameter of the ends.

At least they are honest about it being "CRAP" LOL


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

DRZfour00 said:


> I ordered this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220471388411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Because I want to use an electric gauge on my 08. Will it work?



This is what i would prefer but i couldn't find one small enough. Somebody should make them!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Smokey said:


> This is what i would prefer but i couldn't find one small enough. Somebody should make them!


Autometer makes one. 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ATM-2281/










or this one.
http://www.trailtech.net/7500-3060.html









1 more...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MYCH...iewItem&pt=Race_Car_Parts&hash=item27abe0bbe6


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome, just picked one up, thanks!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm... I'm a machinist... I could make that piece really easily...


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Hmm... I'm a machinist... I could make that piece really easily...


You should make some. How much you think you'd want for one?


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just made my own! Check it out. 



















Everything from Home Depot. 

1- 3/4" nipple (2" long)
2- 3/4" barbed female thread adapters
2- appropriate size hose clamps

Basically, I drilled the nipple with a 11/32 drill bit and tapped it for 1/8" NPT (most senders are this size) I got some pipe thread tape for it and when I install it, I'll put that on it to seal it up. I think I might have $11 in it. Hardest part was finding the 1/8 NPT tap. Had one at work that I used. 

This opens up the 08 and up Brutes for electrical gauge use very nicely. If anyone wants me to make them one, I will for $25 shipped. But its simple, and I already showed you what you need, so most everyone should be able to make one themselves.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Now i just need to find a place to mount the guage on my SRA, the spot in the how-to is different than mine, i've got no room in by my shifter


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Are the electric temp gages waterproof? I have a mech gage, and I put silicon around the edges and all holes, but it still gets water in it. After the last creeks I drove through, it has muddy water in it. If the electric gages are better, or can be sealed better, I'll use this idea and switch.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I got some stainless steel 1 inch male adapters. They are actually 1 inch od, instead of 3/4. I fought with them for about 20 minutes and got them pushed all the way inside of the hose. It wasn't easy but definitely possible.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

robisra said:


> Are the electric temp gages waterproof? I have a mech gage, and I put silicon around the edges and all holes, but it still gets water in it. After the last creeks I drove through, it has muddy water in it. If the electric gages are better, or can be sealed better, I'll use this idea and switch.


I thought about this. When I do this, I'm going to use a Autometer Pro Comp, Liquid Filled, Mechanical gauge.

If the face is sealed to hold the clear oil in there, well it is sealed enough to keep dirty water out of the face. Just silicone the back as normal, and then you will also have the reliability of a mechanical gauge as well.

Looking at Part numbers, 

4631








http://autometer.com/cat_gaugedetail.aspx?ref=search&gid=3329

or

5431








http://autometer.com/cat_gaugedetail.aspx?ref=search&gid=2733


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I want one.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Got my gauge done today, I ended up using the UTV Crap sender housing as it fit perfectly, my other one that I built with the 3/4" barbed fittings were way to small. So for anyone wanting to go electric, the UTV Crap housing works perfectly! I also flushed my system and refilled it with Engine Ice. I sealed up the back of the gauge pretty good, but I'm not sure how long it will last in the elements. I really like the digital readout.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Utv crap housing?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Utv crap housing?


UTV Crap is the name of a Ebay seller... They sell lots of "CRAP" for "UTVs".


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, here is the link to the sender housing that I got.

Click


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

DRZfour00 said:


> Yeah, here is the link to the sender housing that I got.
> 
> Click]/URL] [URL="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UTV-CRAP-INLINE-WATER-TEMPERATURE-SENDING-UNIT-ADAPTER-/220471388411?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33551e68fb"]


That bracket is facing the wrong direction.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

fixed


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

DRZfour00 said:


> fixed


:bigok:


----------

